# Bitrates and You...Turing NVENC vs X264 Medium. 4500/6000/8000 Bitrates Tested @ 1080P60



## Carto (May 21, 2019)

Hey peeps,

Been at it again and wanted to share another video I posted a bit ago. I wanted to figure out, depending on the bitrate you're able to use, which encoder deals better and offers the better quality. I put the new NVENC encoder up against X264 Medium and set all settings to maximum quality. I then took the videos and placed them in a plethora of side by side comparison shots for you to check out.

https://youtu.be/4bTqdbAEEC0






I've got another video uploading right now as well that I'll share tomorrow but I wanted to get to the bottom of 1080P60 vs 900P60 to see which gives the best quality when dealing with a set bitrate.

Word,

Carto


----------

